

Airpair Connects Startups With Expert Developers To Get Help With.. - rhufnagel
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/04/airpair-connects-startups-with-expert-developers-to-get-help-with-code-via-online-sessions/

======
lifeisstillgood
Seemed. Good idea

No submit button on the form. At least that iPhone found

